# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  аудиокнига бхагават гита где можно скачать с глосами разных преданных?

## Ананга Мохан Гаура

Святые вайшнави и вайшнавы! аудиокнига бхагават гита где можно скачать? Не с глосом Вишвамитры Прабху а еще было несколько версий с голосами других преданных по моему с глосом Враджендра Кумара и еще одного преданного. Очень прошу подкажите пожалуйста.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

http://vrajendra.ru/audio/#Диск_30  По этой ссылке диски 29 и 30 - шастры под музыку в моем исполнении. Это не аудио-книги в строгом смысле. Там только тексты без комментариев.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Аудиокнига Бхагавад - Гита по тексту 4й последней  редакции находится в стадии подготовки к печати издательством ББТ на русском языке. Она прочитана одним мужским голосом , с комментариями и санскритом, под сдержанную музыку, соответствующую случаю. В широкой продаже это издание ожидается на фестивале РОСК в Туапсе, можно заказывать цетрализованно в московском ББТ.

  Аудиокнига ,,Гитамрита,,Е.С. Пурначандры Госвами по мотивам Бхагават - Гиты записана с участием нескольких голосов в 1997 году на русском языке в студии радио Кришналока, и предлагается в виде MP3 CD 
на фестивалях Российского ОСК вашим покорным слугой. Ее копирование без уведомления обладателя  является нарушением  авторских прав.

До встречи на фестивале в Туапсе!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Враджендра Кумар прабху, спасибо за Ваши аудиозаписи Бхагавад-гиты и Брахма-самхиты! 
Благодаря аудио Бхагавад-гите я стала ее лучше понимать, а Брахма-самхита не раз помогала мне прийти в нормальное состояние после очередного духовного кризиса. И я тем более рада была изучать Бхагавад-гиту под Вашим руководством в этом году в Маяпуре. Большое спасибо!

----------


## evg108

http://venugita.ru/

http://krishnatorrent.org

----------


## evg108

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=701596  с комментариями его божественной милости. А Ч Бхактиведанты свами прабхупады.  Читает Вишвамитра прабху.

http://yadi.sk/d/KUqDS3t981TgE   Бхагават гита как она есть   без комментариев 

http://yadi.sk/d/XVwN81Xo81USc   Бхагавад Гита санскрите

Хари.  Слушайте и читайте.

----------


## Алия@

Харе Кришна! Бхагават гиту лучше первый раз читать самой или слушать аудиокнигу где читает вайшнав?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Алия, конечно же, читайте первый раз сами.  
Вам обязательно где-то захочется остановиться, вернуться, обдумать, чему-то удивиться. 

Позже, когда беседа Кришны с Арджуной вам будет уже немного знакома, можно читать и перечитывать вновь, а также слушать без комментариев Шрилы Прабхупады.

Если сначала будете слушать, это не неправильно - Бхагавад-гита на абсолютном уровне. Но для удобства усвоения и от того, что нужно вникать в суть Бхагавад-гиты с помощью комментариев Ачарьи, лучше первый раз читать.

----------


## Алия@

Спасибо за ответ))

----------


## Ivan.Krevetkin

> http://vrajendra.ru/audio/#Диск_30  По этой ссылке диски 29 и 30 - шастры под музыку в моем исполнении. Это не аудио-книги в строгом смысле. Там только тексты без комментариев.


Большое спасибо, Враджендра Кумар прабху, за ссылку на данное произведение в хорошем аудиокачестве.
Я в который раз слушаю его с удовольствием - это очень хорошая оценка (для меня). 
Спасибо

----------

